# Bailey and the water snake



## Photosbykev (Jun 12, 2011)

she adores water  11 weeks old and totally loopy


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was fun to watch. She really showed that "water snake" who was boss.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

HAHA!!! Love this! She is having so much fun!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So cute, Bailey is such a little doll.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Tooooo CUTE!!!! Maybe you could teach her to water the garden!


----------



## Photosbykev (Jun 12, 2011)

GoldenMum said:


> Tooooo CUTE!!!! Maybe you could teach her to water the garden!


She has got into the habit of pulling the hose off the reel already. I just need to train her to turn the tap on


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

P e r f e c t p u p p y !!!


----------

